# 하다시피



## idialegre

Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, the speaker is describing a teacher who always leaves the school early to go play the stock market. She says the following:

전심도 먹지 않고 어디론가 사라져 종례는 거의 반장이 맡아 하다시피 했다.

I think this means, "Without even eating lunch, he disappeared somewhere, and the class monitor had to dismiss the class most of the time." But I don't understand "하다시피 했다." I'm familiar with  알다시피, but I've never seen 하다시피, and I can't figure out what it corresponds to in English. Can anyone explain it?

Thanks!


----------



## Tomato potato

The '시피' in '하다시피 했다' is translated as 'almost' or "just like".
It describes something is almost the same but not exactly the same.
So '거의 맡아 하다시피 했다.' means 'he did it almost always (or almost all along) on behalf of the teater(but not all always).
I think you need to remember "했다"  together for this case. "거의" also comes together in many cases.
Let's show a few examples.
'(거의) 자다시피 했다'
'(거의) 먹다시피 했다'
'(거의) 놀다시피 했다'.

'시피' in '알다시피' and '보다시피' is different case of '시피'. In this case, there's no '했다' after '시피'.
Usually, those come at the begining of a sentence where as '..시피 하다' comes in the end.

I hope someone post better answer.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you so much, Tomato potato. If you don't mind, could I ask you for a few examples of sentences using 
자다시피 했다, 먹다시피 했다, and 놀다시피 했다? And if possible, with English translations? I know that "알다시피" and "보다시피" mean, respectively, "as you know" and "as you can see," but I'm not sure how to translate the other expressions.


----------



## lkjhg811

idialegre said:


> If you don't mind, could I ask you for a few examples of sentences using
> 자다시피 했다, 먹다시피 했다, and 놀다시피 했다? And if possible, with English translations? I know that "알다시피" and "보다시피" mean, respectively, "as you know" and "as you can see," but I'm not sure how to translate the other expressions.


The meaning of "다시피" would depend on context.

1. 알다시피 그는 미국인이다.
2. 종례는 거의 반장이 맡아 하다시피 했다.

The "다시피"s in 1 and 2 are different in meaning.
The "알다시피" in 1 means "as you know" but the "하다시피 했다" in 2 means "dismissed the class most of the time".


----------



## Tea Addict

I would say "하다시피" here is similar to "In most cases".

The teacher disappeared somewhere, so in most cases, it was 반장 who took care of 종례.
(Actually, doing 종례 was the teacher's job, but 반장 had to do 종례 instead of the teacher, because the teacher so often disappeared!)
반장 nearly took care of 종례... But that was as if 반장 nearly took care of 종례. The frequency of 반장 taking care of 종례 was so high that it was as if 반장 was nearly taking care of all 종례s.

I understand your confusion because "거의" and "하다시피" in this sentence seem to have nearly the same meaning.
I agree with everyone's wonderful answers that the literal meaning of "하다시피" would be similar to "almost". And as for the nuance in this sentence, I think it would be similar to "for the most part/in most cases".

As for some example sentences, here are some wonderful example sentences from the Naver Korean Dictionary:



> 그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 안다*시피* *하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다. _→_ 데려오다
> 우리말샘, <<최수철, 고래 배 속에서, 문학 사상사, 1989년>>
> (He made as if to embrace her shoulders... But he didn't literally embrace her shoulders. He just made similar motions.)
> 
> 병석이와 나뿐이 아니라 ‘돈치기’ 딱지나 구슬 놀이를 업으로 삼다*시피* *했던* 아이들까지도 얼마 후에는 그런 식으로 마련한 푼돈만으로는 보고 싶은 영화를 모두 볼 수가 없다는 냉혹한 현실을 깨달았고,…. _→_ 구슬
> 우리말샘, <<안정효, 할리우드 키드의 생애, 민족과 문학사, 1992년>>
> (They made as if the marble-playing was their job... But then it was not actually their job.)
> 
> 수척하여진 어머니가 무척 가여운 모양으로 경구는 어머니 등을 안다*시피* *하고*…. _→_ 가엽다
> 표준국어대사전, <<김말봉, 찔레꽃>>
> (Similarly, he made as if to embrace her mother's back... But then he didn't actually embrace it.)



If you want more example sentences, try this link where you can find examples of "시피 했다". 

https://ko.dict.naver.com/#/search?range=example&query=시피 했다&autoConvert=


----------



## Tomato potato

Here're examples and translations.
그는 그 수업 시간에 거의 자다시피 했다. => He almost slept in the class or He almost slept in the class almost always.
그 괴물은 우리 차를 거의 먹다시피 했다. => The monster almost ate our car. (Probably the monster bit, chewed, and spitted out just before swalling.)
그는 업무시간에 거의 놀다시피 했다. => He hardly worked in office hour.


----------



## idialegre

Thank you, Tomato, that's very helpful.

I have a question concerning the first example that Tea Addict used:

그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 안다*시피* *하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다.

Would it have a very different meaning if I said it like this?

그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 *안는 듯 하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다.


----------



## SeasnailSalad

idialegre said:


> Hi Everybody. In the novel 레몬 by 권여선, the speaker is describing a teacher who always leaves the school early to go play the stock market. She says the following:
> 
> 전심도 먹지 않고 어디론가 사라져 종례는 거의 반장이 맡아 하다시피 했다.
> 
> I think this means, "Without even eating lunch, he disappeared somewhere, and the class monitor had to dismiss the class most of the time." But I don't understand "하다시피 했다." I'm familiar with  알다시피, but I've never seen 하다시피, and I can't figure out what it corresponds to in English. Can anyone explain it?
> 
> Thanks!



*거의 ~ 하다시피 했다* means *someone did something pretty much all the time*.
The sentence given sounds like there must be someone else who was supposed to assist the teacher's dismissal at the end of the school day, like a class representative and a vice representative, but the class rep. did so almost(거의) all the time(항상) because the vice rep. didn't show up then even without having lunch. Since ~다시피 alone could have a double meaning, I'd like to encourage you to go through the context and try to get it accordingly.

너*도*/그들*도* *알다시피* is *'As you/they know*,*'* so -다시피 could relate the state that shows your sense of something; especially when someone can guess or exactly knows your state of being something. It sounds like someone you are talking to knows what you feel or know. So it can be understood as 'As you know.'

그*가* 그 일*을 하다시피 했다* is 'He *was the one who did the job almost all the time* (though there must be someone else who was in charge of the same thing,' so -다시피 could also relate something is done by someone almost all the time though he/she was not the only one who took the lead in something.

그가 그녀의 어깨*를 안다시피 하여* is 'He grapped her by the shoulders in the way he *was **almost* hugg*ing* her (or it could be understood as 'as if[though] he was hugging her',' so -다시피 could also mean the way someone is doing seems almost like something else; especially when mentioning about someone's action.

그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 *안는 듯 하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다. seems okay but maybe not crystal clear.
안는 듯 하면서 would sound better because 안는 듯 하여 makes me feel the voice was somehow toned down though there's '반강제로(seemingly coercive)' in the sentence. 안는 듯 하면서 would sound better because its voice is quite similar to your word choice but it also includes the meaning of 'and' in it.
Then 동기 stood up and had her come back to her seat by grabbing her by the shoulders, which was seemingly coercive.

I hope this helps!


----------



## idialegre

SeasnailSalad said:


> *거의 ~ 하다시피 했다* means *someone did something pretty much all the time*.
> The sentence given sounds like there must be someone else who was supposed to assist the teacher's dismissal at the end of the school day, like a class representative and a vice representative, but the class rep. did so almost(거의) all the time(항상) because the vice rep. didn't show up then even without having lunch. Since ~다시피 alone could have a double meaning, I'd like to encourage you to go through the context and try to get it accordingly.
> 
> 너*도*/그들*도* *알다시피* is *'As you/they know*,*'* so -다시피 could relate the state that shows your sense of something; especially when someone can guess or exactly knows your state of being something. It sounds like someone you are talking to knows what you feel or know. So it can be understood as 'As you know.'
> 
> 그*가* 그 일*을 하다시피 했다* is 'He *was the one who did the job almost all the time* (though there must be someone else who was in charge of the same thing,' so -다시피 could also relate something is done by someone almost all the time though he/she was not the only one who took the lead in something.
> 
> 그가 그녀의 어깨*를 안다시피 하여* is 'He grapped her by the shoulders in the way he *was **almost* hugg*ing* her (or it could be understood as 'as if[though] he was hugging her',' so -다시피 could also mean the way someone is doing seems almost like something else; especially when mentioning about someone's action.
> 
> 그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 *안는 듯 하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다. seems okay but maybe not crystal clear.
> 안는 듯 하면서 would sound better because 안는 듯 하여 makes me feel the voice was somehow toned down though there's '반강제로(seemingly coercive)' in the sentence. 안는 듯 하면서 would sound better because its voice is quite similar to your word choice but it also includes the meaning of 'and' in it.
> Then 동기 stood up and had her come back to her seat by grabbing her by the shoulders, which was seemingly coercive.
> 
> I hope this helps!


자세히 자세히 설명새주셔서 정말 고맙습니다! 이제 잘 이해할 수 있다고 생각해요.


----------



## lkjhg811

idialegre said:


> I have a question concerning the first example that Tea Addict used:
> 
> 그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 안다*시피* *하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다.
> 
> Would it have a very different meaning if I said it like this?
> 
> 그때 동기가 몸을 일으키더니 그녀에게로 가서 어깨를 *안는 듯 하여* 그녀를 반강제로 그들의 자리로 데려왔다.


"*-다시피 하여*" and "*듯 하여*" are single items with different meanings.

"*-다시피 하여*" means roughly "almost".
"*듯 하여*" means roughly "not sure whether or not".


----------



## idialegre

흥미롭네요...


----------

